# Coyote Trail Cam Pic



## Bray68 (Jan 20, 2005)

Pulled this off of one of my cameras this weekend. I don't get very many daytime coyote pics. Most of them are at night and blurred. I thought it was a cool pic.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

That one has not missed many meals.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

it is a cool pic ,, looks big


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

very nice specimen.........Yotes are out all time of day........thats the best time to call em in...around lunch


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I am having me a coat made from Coyotes that I have shot. I will post when the tanning and sowing is done. It will be awesome. Reminds me of the Cowboy and Indian days. Will be finshed right after Christmas


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

thats a big un. nice specimen for sure


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Prime specimen...seems to be eating well in his old age!


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

purdy animal right there.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

great pic, big yote


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm guessing some red wolf dna in him.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great picture ... ole dirty dog ...


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> I'm guessing some red wolf dna in him.


Actually, let me correct that. I'm guessing a LOT of red wolf DNA. May I ask where (generally) the picture was taken. This ain't your grandad's coyote.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

That dude is HUGE!!


----------



## Bray68 (Jan 20, 2005)

Pic was taken in Houston County. West of Crockett. I can post a better pic tomorrrow, the original is on my laptop at work.


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

TroutMaster76 said:


> great pic, big yote


 2X that is a big Yote.


----------



## Bray68 (Jan 20, 2005)

Bigger pic.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

my gawd that is a huge yote!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

You should send the picture and the particulars to http://www.fws.gov/redwolf/topten.html. Although listed on the ESL, wild red wolves have been declared extinct in Texas. They are also listed as a "non essential" which SHOULD prevent any landowner grief if they decide to investigate further, in fact, landowners can be compensated in some cases. Not only the size, but the coloration, the size of the head and ears, and muzzle/throat color patterns seem to be consistent with a red wolf. Of course, many have been reported and determined to be just big coyotes, so probably that's what this guy is, but red wolves were finally "put out of business" by interbreeding with coyotes, so quite a few yotes probably exist with some wolf genetics. Anyway, thanks for sharing a great picture.


----------



## Bray68 (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the info Levelwind. I never knew about the red wolf/coyote thing. He really does look alot like a red wolf though. Very interesting. I need to start putting my cams on the gut piles.

http://www.druidry.org/obod/endangered/redwolf.html


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

As for the Red Wolf comments, you guys need to get outdoors more...Yrs back when in the Taxidermy buss, we get a call from a woman saying her husband had just killed a Red Wolf and was on his way to the shop, when he arrived he came in the shop with a lrg trash bag inside another, inside another, after he finally got down to the last one he dumped it out on the floor, my 80 y/o aunt screamed, "my God, thats a DOG, there on the floor was a Chow>>>That is a Coyote with a good winter coat. ....WW


----------



## Bray68 (Jan 20, 2005)

Never said it was a red wolf, just that it had a strong ressemblance. As far as spending time outdoors, ask my wife about that. She'll tell ya it's way too much.:smile:


----------



## KevMac (Oct 25, 2010)

Regardless. Very cool pic!!


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> As for the Red Wolf comments, you guys need to get outdoors more...Yrs back when in the Taxidermy buss, we get a call from a woman saying her husband had just killed a Red Wolf and was on his way to the shop, when he arrived he came in the shop with a lrg trash bag inside another, inside another, after he finally got down to the last one he dumped it out on the floor, my 80 y/o aunt screamed, "my God, thats a DOG, there on the floor was a Chow>>>That is a Coyote with a good winter coat. ....WW


Ok and once I had aTaxidermist tell me A Mottle duck Was a Black duck. What is your point. It is probably a Coyote but it sure does have a Red Wolf look.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> As for the Red Wolf comments, you guys need to get outdoors more...Yrs back when in the Taxidermy buss, we get a call from a woman saying her husband had just killed a Red Wolf and was on his way to the shop, when he arrived he came in the shop with a lrg trash bag inside another, inside another, after he finally got down to the last one he dumped it out on the floor, my 80 y/o aunt screamed, "my God, thats a DOG, there on the floor was a Chow>>>That is a Coyote with a good winter coat. ....WW


I get out plenty WW. I hunted coyotes for pelts in the seventies, ran them with greyhounds and gunned them, and hunted the ranch where the last red wolves in E Texas (near Anuhuac) were rumored to have been killed. Some of the coyotes there were much larger than the animals I'd seen and killed up in Northern Kansas, which made them doubly impressive - it should have been the other way around - Bergmanns rule.

But for the record, I doubt this is a pure red wolf. Coyotes moved in and crossbred them out of Texas, according to the bios. However, they left some of their dna behind in "coy-wolves" such as are known to exist in the NE where the same thing is happening with coyotes and timber (gray) wolves. However, we can still hope that like the ivory billed woodpecker, a remnant population of these cool animals still exists in Texas/Louisiana, although it's doubtful.


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks pretty similar. Pic below is of Redwolf from everthingwolf.com


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

2 COOL "SONG DOG" ! BIG ONE


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Well I've heard this SOS for yrs and yrs, Point is I have DNA from Adam n Eve also BUT.....Heres a pic from 62 or 63 although I have some older ones just don't know where, check this pic out, its not in color but check the markings, it was called a wolf then too. Pic is from the SE Texas State Fair in Beaumont of my dads Taxidermy booth.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Bray68 said:


> Never said it was a red wolf, just that it had a strong ressemblance. As far as spending time outdoors, ask my wife about that. She'll tell ya it's way too much.:smile:


Your correct, I was refering to the "Coyote having a lot of DNA from a red wolf", that, is what I don't understand, how can one today have more than one from 30+ yrs back unless there a lone wolf running around somewheres, IMO just some good color on a Coyote, show me one from down this way that will go over 45lbs, considering a good one will go 35+lbs. I caught 1 30+yrs back in a #3 Victor that was black, weighed close to 40lbs, BUT it still was a Coyote ....WW


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> Your correct, I was refering to the "Coyote having a lot of DNA from a red wolf", that, is what I don't understand, how can one today have more than one from 30+ yrs back unless there a lone wolf running around somewheres,


Of course you don't. Very few people understand genetics (and I'm not one of them either). Fact is, in almost every species ancestral genetic traits will pop up in a few individuals, like people with tails, etc. Nobody knows for certain that the wild red wolf is extinct in Texas. It is assumed so since there hasn't been one confirmed by the authorities for a long time. However, there were a lot of very credible sightings of mountain lions in my home state of Kansas for 40 years before "the authorities" finally quit denying they really are there.

Further, coyote-wolf interbreeding produces FERTILE offspring. Therefore, as best I understand, a 50/50 hybrid line could be produced by breeding other hybrids.

To make things even more confusing, some scientists have long believed that a so called "red wolf" is not it's own species, but a result of gray wolf-coyote interbreeding. This is not at least now the prevalent view, but there's some evidence to support it.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

*Coyote*

Just got this one on a trail by the river.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Reguardless of all the scientific facts being stated, this is one big, 1/2 Yote/very well fed/semi pet. Man I've grown up in the south/east Tx marshlands, and our outter high banks; hunted, called, killed, and our coyote's look like "road kill" walking. If this is a full bred coyote, I'd say he's been in someones garbage cans for months, or living near a dump.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I agree, My Dad and I had a Camp and lease(with a group of friends) where the Texas Point walk in is now Before it was PUBLIC, actually 300 yards further down 87 and we had a bunch of Red/Yotes back then running the beach, we all use to drink a beverage in the evening and listen to the racket .. Awesome..



Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> Reguardless of all the scientific facts being stated, this is one big, 1/2 Yote/very well fed/semi pet. Man I've grown up in the south/east Tx marshlands, and our outter high banks; hunted, called, killed, and our coyote's look like "road kill" walking. If this is a full bred coyote, I'd say he's been in someones garbage cans for months, or living near a dump.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Levelwind, what your refering to is what we call 'a throwback' kinda like a registered blk Lab with a white patch....WW


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

We have been hunting a place outside of Crockett too for 10 years and every year except this one, we have seen and listened to Wolves. It is a very different howl from a yote. We have lots of healthy yotes around Crockett, this year we have seen more than normal while hunting. This has been a bad year for us due too all the logging all around us and now thinking about it its effecting the wolves too, our deer are having to change their patterns and the way they make it too our food plots.


----------



## chasinspecks (Nov 26, 2010)

nice pic!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

I think it is safe to assume we have different strains of coyotes running around the US. I grew up seeing coyotes like the one pictured along the San Jacinto river and in Chambers County. They are much bigger and have different colorations than the mangey little yotes I was used to seeing in South Texas (and elsewhere).


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

As Troy Landry would say...."Dats a big one!".


----------

